# Any Kyocera Product Experiences



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey All,

A huge power surge hit the house a week ago during an ice storm, basically from what we've been told, the 110 and 220v lines crossed, causing 220 current to go through the 110 plugs. It fried three of my printers. To consolidate at least my two lasers, I've been looking into a color laser with a very low TCO. I've found one I really like, for $600. It's a Kyocera EcoPro EP C220N. It's classified as a "printer for busy mid-size workgroups," but given the sheer amount of pages I print, I think I need something a step above your typical small office laser.

After talking to many many copier shops a few months ago when looking to repair an old Sharp machine, everyone who mentioned good brands of copiers mentioned Kyocera. They said of the ones they've sold, the repairs have been few and far between, and the performance of the machines is excellent.

Anyone have a Kyocera machine anywhere they work, or heard any stories about the company? Everything I've heard about them has been good, but I'd like some input from all of you, as I nearly always make my purchase decisions with the help of you all.

FWIW, link is here http://www.kyoceraecopro.com/EcoPropub/jsp/Kyocera/productdetails.jsp?pid=100011&cid=100002

Newegg currently has it for 599.99.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

We have 2 at work and that one has the least breakdowns compared to the Lexmark and another brand I don't remember
But it is a commercial one, copies, prints, and is on the company network. In our department there are a lot of managers who print tons of reports and it seems to work well, we have it for 2 years.
The small desktop HP laserjets are very noisy and get often screwed up with network settings, they only print, no scanning. The older HP's were much more reliable.
I don't know how the Kyocera is for home use


----------



## micromgr (Oct 1, 2008)

At a company that i worked for about 12 years ago we had about 6 of the kyocera printers. We had very few problems with them. Out of warrenty repair was a little costly but the service was very good. Compared with the other printers they were top notch.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Have about 4 doing invoicing at work. Only thing I hate is the damn beep beep beep when they run out of paper. They are several years old now and I know for a fact no service has been done on them in the last 4 years at least.


----------

